# Catfish report



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Went on 5/5 for some catfish. Used live and cut bluegill as well as live goldfish. Fished the Ohio side of new Cumberland dam to get away from the current...no catfish but I did get a nice walleye on the cut bait. Anyone getting the flatheads yet??


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

forgot to post this, but I went again last week and the water had warmed up to 60 degrees and the fishing was great! got my PB at 25lbs and 35in.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

dcfisherman said:


> forgot to post this, but I went again last week and the water had warmed up to 60 degrees and the fishing was great! got my PB at 25lbs and 35in.
> View attachment 262374
> View attachment 262375


You had better delete those pics, I am pretty sure it is not legal to look so happy!

Congrats!


----------

